# Kanak - free pattern



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

https://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/kanak/

check the archives too.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for posting. I have forwarded it to others already.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Many thanks.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

I love it ! Thank you for sharing ! ????????


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks. I like that stitch pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/kanak#


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I had no idea what a Kanak is--apparently the name for a crescent style shawl. Good to know. And this particular one is very nice.
Thanks for the link.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lovely. Thanks!


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. Always wanted to knit a crescent shawl and love the look of this one.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank, very nice shawl.


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, I had been looking for a nice crescent shawl pattern.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a nice pattern! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

What a wonderful site for lace knitting

Thank you for sharing this is a keeper

KatM


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for the link.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice pattern-I like crescent shawls that don't need short rows. Thanks!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely shawl. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Wow! I pinned it so I can find it again????. Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Beautiful, thanks for the link


----------



## tila (Jun 1, 2016)

It is really nice thank you


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

It is great when a new website is shown on our forum. Now I have all of those back issues to read.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, really nice.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

pin_happy said:


> https://swatchophile.wordpress.com/2016/06/23/kanak/
> 
> check the archives too.


I learned something new today - kanak, a crescent shaped shawl! Thanks.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice! Tku :sm02:


----------



## LeahR81 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

